# Really?.... Is this really fair money?



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

It doesn't even start with $1 now?!


----------



## Brokenjeep (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah, you are right.. getting paid way to much! (just kidding, don't kill me!)


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think it's fair. If it were like 1980 or something.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

exactly why was that route taken? drug deals ??


----------



## Brokenjeep (Feb 18, 2015)

At least you would be making money if you were mulling drugs!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> View attachment 5804
> View attachment 5805
> It doesn't even start with $1 now?!


What, did you get sidetracked on a couple of those spikes in the tour? 

Yeah, gross pay at $67, 1.44 per paid mile overall, minus SRF and Uber cut for what? $53 to you and 45 dead miles on a retrace?

Sumthin wrong with the 605 that day?


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey. You made over what uber says you'll make per hour. You're winning here lol


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

That's $29.88/hr. Uber will use that stat to show drivers are making more than ever! And your car never needs maintenance and runs on water right? For uber there is no correlation between fares/hr and costs because uber has no costs, only the drivers do.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

That sucks.

I mean, really, *really,* sucks.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I mean, really, *really,* sucks.


You mean you haven't had one of those yet? I have. Only once though.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks like a drunk PAX giving directions as he told you before the ride began, "Don't worry about my address! I will tell you how to get to my house!"


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

You should have feigned a debilitating illness somewhere along the way. "Sorry, just not feeling well."


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Looks like a drunk PAX giving directions as he told you before the ride began, "Don't worry about my address! I will tell you how to get to my house!"


OR he dropped off at 3 or 4 different pax locations.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Best is 2 hours and 15 minutes! What a bunch of bullshit. It is the reason why when guarantees leave, only smart drivers will be going at surge of 1.5x and be more laxed on accepting shitty PAX.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> That's $29.88/hr. Uber will use that stat to show drivers are making more than ever! And your car never needs maintenance and runs on water right? For uber there is no correlation between fares/hr and costs because uber has no costs, only the drivers do.


 sssshhhh,, we're not supposed to know that cars can run on water, it's a govt secret.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

As said. uber is apparently having a very difficult time keeping up with their own mainframe capability.

Result = system failure.

Long term result = uber crash and burn.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Why are you still driving at these rates ?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> View attachment 5804
> View attachment 5805
> It doesn't even start with $1 now?!


Yes, its FARE money! and it is FAIR for the pax and Uber but not for you! Wow, 2+hours for that. God bless ya for being so charitable


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> exactly why was that route taken? drug deals ??


yea, why not take the highway? looks like you had to really work to get the big bucks


----------



## victor34 (Feb 26, 2015)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> View attachment 5804
> View attachment 5805
> It doesn't even start with $1 now?!


Why are you still driving? Can't you see that you are sacrificing your time and your car for a greedy company!!!! Instead go work for a limo company or cab company I assure you can make more money without depreciating your car!!!! BE SMART!! I would rather stay home and watch movies then driving for Uber...at least I will not feel FULLED....


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> What, did you get sidetracked on a couple of those spikes in the tour?
> 
> Yeah, gross pay at $67, 1.44 per paid mile overall, minus SRF and Uber cut for what? $53 to you and 45 dead miles on a retrace?
> 
> Sumthin wrong with the 605 that day?


So what is your purpose on this forum? To complain about complaining. Admit it, you have a man-crush on Travis.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Brokenjeep said:


> At least you would be making money if you were mulling drugs!


Very true.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> So what is your purpose on this forum? To complain about complaining. Admit it, you have a man-crush on Travis.


What's your purpose? To question or guess at my motives for posting? lol. Keep guessing.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

No. That's not enough for me.

And yes, I've been on one or two or ten of those BS trips. The truth is they're not much better even at higher rates because your
expenses are also higher.

Regardless of who or what you're driving; UBER BLACK, X, taxis, staff driver in a limo service, private clients with your own
company, customers mostly want CHEAP.

To find work where you're netting more than $15.00/hr is a challenge. The market is always trying to find the bottom.

I do my best to offset the usual low rates with the occasional very high rates. Hopefully in the end it balances out to $25-$35/hr. Net.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

stuber said:


> No. That's not enough for me.
> Regardless of who or what you're driving; UBER BLACK, X, taxis, staff driver in a limo service, private clients with your own
> company, customers mostly want CHEAP.
> 
> ...


*A reasonable expectation. * Maybe not for UberX std. though in most places.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

toi said:


> Why are you still driving at these rates ?


 I ask myself too. Most likely the guarantees (if uber honors all of them) and surges.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

After fees you made $48. 

At 0.40 cents per mile high cost guess: $18

$30 for 2.25 hours = $13/hr

That isn't amazing by a long shot. But also not terrible. I did a bunch of trips tonight for 2 hours and made $59 gross. I'd much rather have dealt with one client.... but we don't know that part of the story, why it took so many stops.

I hope you do better in the future.


----------

